# Overscan on Apex LD4088 TV



## sempai67 (Dec 25, 2015)

So I have been looking all over the internet for a solution and it seems the only way is to get to the service menu and adjust it yourself, YET I CANT. The overscan affects both my PC and my PS4. The topics on this of which is 6 when you google have not help at all. Has anyone on here found the way to fix this? The remote I am using is the Apex LD200RM, Please help.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

see here: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/adjusting-for-overscan-on-chromecast-or-apex-ld4088-tv.1142432/
and: http://tv.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/apex_digital/ld4088.html
though I suspect it may only be available when attached via VGA


----------

